# Countertop Extension



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi!

I found the following countertop extension on the Camping World website. We have a 2006 29FBHS and were hoping to add something like this to extend that countertop out just a little bit to help add some space while cooking/preparing meals. We saw it in a Cougar fifth wheel we had considered buying before we found out outback. Has anybody added anything like this? I would prefer to stick to the same type of coutertop or even white to match the cupboards, but so far this is the only one I have found.









Thanks!!!!

Brenda


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

One came standard on our 2004 BHS. It's a white shelf that matches the cabinets. It's a great place to put the coffee pot while still using our stove top to cook on.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> One came standard on our 2004 BHS. It's a white shelf that matches the cabinets. It's a great place to put the coffee pot while still using our stove top to cook on.


Ditto in our 2005 28BHS........

Steve


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Oops! You bought the wrong TT







! Our 28RSDS has a flip up countertop extension as a factory standard option.









I just looked up your 29FBHS layout on Keystones' website and if I'm reading it correctly, you really don't have any usable counter space. Ouch!

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=detail&a...amp;model=29BHS

Even if you added tha counter extension, it looks like the only place to put it is left of the sink which, if in use, would block the doorway.

I bet you could get the factory counter extension through a dealer. Then it would match your TT.

Mark


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

s said:


> Oops! You bought the wrong TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we put it to the left of the sink, it would come out into the living area, not in front of the door, as we have the 29FBHS (fifth wheel) not the BHS.

Brenda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh good, I feel better...

We didn't get a laundry chute, but we did get a counter extension


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We have the 29BHS and I thought that extension would really be handy when we first bought the OB. I quickly found out how unhandy it was because of the whole door blocking issue. It seems that whenever we are preparing meals when are in and out of the TT 100 times so it certainly gets in the way.

In your case, I think it would be a great purchase. Every single square inch helps


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We have one in our 21RS. I first thought it might come in handy.

However, when the extension is raised, it kinda blocks the door.

I think we have used it twice.

Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

One came with our OB too. We use it all the time.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Got one on our 21RS , does not get much useage . The one on the outside stove/ sink sees alot of use though !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Brenda, its a standard feature on the 25RSS too, so I would think you could get one from a dealer's Spare Parts inventory (or Keystone, if need be)....they must need to be replaced ocassionally









Sure wish there was a (viable) way to install an aftermarket laundry chute in the 25RSS:whistling:


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Judi--









Maybe I'll shoot keystone an e-mail and see if they can sell me one that would match.

Brenda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> Thanks Judi--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our dealer has several walls/shelves of all kinds of parts for sale....the normal stuff plus windows, various covers/lids/tops for all kinds of things, stove tops, gaskets, table legs, microwave doors, etc. Let me know if you need me to check if they have one.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Our dealer has several walls/shelves of all kinds of parts for sale....the normal stuff plus windows, various covers/lids/tops for all kinds of things, stove tops, gaskets, table legs, microwave doors, etc. Let me know if you need me to check if they have one.
[/quote]

Thanks Judi! I might just have to take you up on your offer.









Brenda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Sure wish there was a (viable) way to install an aftermarket laundry chute in the 25RSS:whistling:


Wolfie!

There is a laundry chute...just remove one of your screens


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Our 2007 29BHS came with a white counter extension. But as per the photo, it partially blocks the doorway. If the door hinged on the side nearest the counter, it would not be such a problem.

But what with the lack of counter space, it is where we put our drip coffee maker. My waistline isn't as slender as it used to be, but I can carefully slide by it when I go in and out. It's somewhat of a hassle, but it's better than the pop-up or a tent!

For us, it was a balance of amenities, floorplan, and trailer weight. We wanted the bicycle storeage door and the super slide - and wanted no manual slide out (we just sold our pop-up, to get rid of the task of manually sliding out the beds and the dinette slide), so we accepted this trade-off.

We plan to get a stove cover, which will add some extra counter space if we are not using the stove.

Mike


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Sure wish there was a (viable) way to install an aftermarket laundry chute in the 25RSS:whistling:


Wolfie!

There is a laundry chute...just remove one of your screens








[/quote]







Too funny...
please post a pic if you do this mod...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> Hi!
> 
> I found the following countertop extension on the Camping World website. We have a 2006 29FBHS and were hoping to add something like this to extend that countertop out just a little bit to help add some space while cooking/preparing meals. We saw it in a Cougar fifth wheel we had considered buying before we found out outback. Has anybody added anything like this? I would prefer to stick to the same type of coutertop or even white to match the cupboards, but so far this is the only one I have found.
> 
> ...


Hi Brenda...

I am assuming your sink is the same size as my sink...I went to Linen N Things and bought a cutting board...that fits perfectly over the sink or is a pretty good fit over my stove. At first I set it on the sofa while transporting it...and then I would plave over the stove to make sandwhiches...or if using the stove and or oven I put it over the sink...I think it is 27 inches long...will measure it and let you know if interested. BTW campers world and other camper placers have a stove cover with lil pegs that slip over the stove grate thingy...you can stansport with it on...and it comes in white, beige, woodgrain or almond. Here is a link to some of them: http://campersworld.com/search.php?q=stove+topper Dina


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Isn't it just plain dumb that the sink covers can't be used during transport?? The bathroom sink cover and both of the kitchen sink covers are on the floor after we've gone anywhere









Why does this have to be a mod??
How difficult would it have been to have made the lip edge deeper to hold it into place


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We cover the sinks with a cutting board and that seems to give us enough space.


----------

